# They are here! My full moon babies!



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

Twin does one red with white spot on her head and one blonde with a white face. I was very eccited for doeling as last year I only had bucklings!


----------



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

I have no idea why these pictures keep coming in sideways


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

The doelings are very cute - I like their colors


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Cute girls️


----------



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you! not the color I expected at all! I am thinking they are Sanaan Nubian cross. Should be great milkers one day.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats....darling babies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Too cute! I have one that looks just the same!!!






she is 1/2 saanen boer and 1/2 - 3/4 boer 1/4 Nubian.
(Gah, So much math!)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

o my gosh she does look the same! haha she is very cute!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Sprucewoodsask said:


> I have no idea why these pictures keep coming in sideways


Are you posting from your phone? If so, I had that same problem. If I "crop" the pics, they will turn right side up. :shrug: I don't even really have to crop anything out...just the act of doing it seems to work.

Super cute babies BTW!


----------

